#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  MiniDisc opgenomen via PC Snic Stage niet afspeelbaar op Pro Denon MD M2000R

## Ballouchic

HELP!
Graag ontvang ik van een specialist terzaken de oplossing voor het volgende:
Ik neem muziek op van PC -> Sonic Stage ( Open MG) uit mijn muziek bestanden naar een Sony MD  Walkman MZ-N1 in SP mode. Deze Mni Discs zou ik graag wille afspelen op mijn Pro Denon M2000R maar het werkt niet de display van de Denon meld  "ERROR 92 " . 
Wat doe ik verkeerd of verzuim ik te doen voor een goede werking zodat mijn opgenomen MD's compatible zijn voor beide toestellen.???
Ik hoop dat iemand mij hiermee uit de problemen help.
Alvast bedank voor jullie reakties!

Marc

----------


## salsa

Verkeerde forum onderwerp denk ik..Had beter bij Recording & Broadcasting Forum gezet kunnen worden...

----------


## Mattheusvz

Ik ben weliswaar geen specialist, maar als ik het probleem zo lees denk ik aan twee dingen:
1. Staat de audio-uitvoer wel correct ingesteld. Volgens mij moet dat 44,1 (o.i.d.) zijn.
2. Waar staat SP voor? Is het een speciaal aangepast afspeelformaat, waardoor je meer/minder op een minidisc kwijt kan? Zo ja, dan is de kans groot dat andere spelers dat formaat kunnen kunnen afspelen.

Ik hoop dat je de goede oplossing weet te vinden.
Succes

----------


## Ballouchic

Sorry, maar ik ben pas nieuw lid en ben nog niet vertrouwd met al de onderwerpen en de werking van deze Site.

Wilt u dan voor mij deze boodschap dan op de juiste plaats zetten a.u.b.?
Indien Ja laat mij dan weten waar naartoe.

Marc

----------


## moderator

verhuisd...en wat zegt de denon speler over de inhoud van ERROR 92?
Dat is wel waardevolle info denk ik :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

http://denondj.com/admin/assetmanage...oduct%20Sheets 

deze dus?

google vind zo1 2 3 geen manual, maar ik vermoed dat t te  maken heeft met de 2e generatie kopien. Je mag met een MD maar 1 kopie per md trekken, en als deze optie aanstaat vliegtb de kopier beveiliging erop.

----------


## laserguy

Als je het schijfje wel op de walkman kunt afspelen heeft dit dus niets met copieerbeveiliging te maken hé.
Temeer daar meestal minder cryptische foutboodschappen door worden gegenereerd zoals DIN lock of iets dergelijks.
Nee ik vermoed dat het te maken heeft met een speciale manier van opnemen alhoewel SP staat voor Standard Play.

----------


## Ballouchic

Ja, ik heb dat toestel ( Denon) al een poosje maar nooit gebruikt. Nu wou ik een MD erop afspelen en het werkte niet.De meeste MD's zijn via een docking station van PC naar walkman gedownload.  Vandaag heb ik vastgestelt dat als er een Nr. met de verkeerde code is opgenomen op een MD dan valt het hele gedoe stil met display melding ERROR 92. Ik had dus geen één MD met een volledige standart ( SP Stéréo) opname, wel met gemengde modes. Hoe dat kan,  dat is mij een raadsel.  Dus met veel zoeken en experimenteren ben ik erachter  gekomen en heb  vastgestelt dat men er moet voor zorgen dat al je opnamens op dezefde manier in 1 en dezevde mode/codex zijn opgenomen op een MD. En liefst in SP mode die het meest flexiebel en open is voor compatibiliteit met allerlei MD toestellen-> Recording SP mode for compatibility with non MDLP MD divices-> voor de specialisten! -> Software -> OPEN MG Sonic Stage 4.2 

Ik ga nu nog verder experimenteren en houd jullie op de hoogte van mijn verdere ondervindingen. Het kan nog alle kanten uit!
Ik hoop dat ik niet te snel EUREKA heb geroepen.
Bedankt voor jullie reakties en hulp!
Marc :Smile:

----------


## martijn verkerk

er staat mij iets bij dat die sony walkmans op een "hd" manier opnemen die alleen in dat type md spelers af te spelen zijn

er was iets mee met die (volgens mij) netmd kunnen alleen op netmd compatible (sony laatste generatie) afgespeeld worden

maar weet niet meer exact hoe het zat! :Cool:

----------

